# RMA 16 GB  Venegeance  KIT   CMK16GX4M2B3000C15



## Dan3ll (13. November 2017)

Halli Hallo,

Ich habe leider 1 Defektes Modul in meinem Kit.

Ich habe jetzt vergebens versucht auf der Deutschen Support Seite eine RMA zu beantragen aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Die Website ist für mich nicht erreichbar (http error).
Nun habe ich es auf der Englischen Seite versucht. Aber beim Versuchen ist es geblieben weil die Seite nach dem RMA beantragen auf "Start" Position springt.

Über den Händler wo ich die Ware bezogen habe möchte ich es ungern Abwickeln weil die Recht unfreundlich an der Hotline waren und mich für Blöd gehalten haben... Ist auch egal.

Wo würdet ihr es noch Versuchen? 
Falls ich es doch schaffe eine RMA zu beantragen, muss das ganze Kit weg oder nur das Defekte Modul? (Bin eigentlich auf de PC angewiesen)

Falls mir noch etwas einfällt dann gebe ich bescheid.

THX


----------



## sonic1monkey (13. November 2017)

hey, 
ich habe heute mein PSU zur RMA geschickt an corsair.

Ich habe nur die englische seite gefunden Support Login

Hat aber alles geklappt bis jetzt. Die geben dir dann eine deutsche adresse.

Wenn du die als Kit gekauft hast musst du beide zu corsair schicken


----------



## D0pefish (13. November 2017)

Unter Support/Garantie fehlt der URL zu support.consair.com ein Doppelpunkt. -> http//... (: Wird dann aber eh umgeleitet, so wie es sonic1monkey angibt. Telefonnr. finde ich spontan nicht aber die steht womöglich nach der Anmeldung mit dem _neuen _Benutzeraccount zur Verfügung. Das Forum wäre auch eine Anlaufstelle für speziellere Fragen und dem Anlesen von unklaren Infos zum Ablauf der RMA.


----------

